# When's drawdown



## Flatty01 (Aug 9, 2008)

Newbie here, I Was wondering when drawdowns are at tappan and clendenning and how much do they usually affect the fishing, thx!


----------



## Greg McQuaid (Jun 28, 2016)

Tappan is 11/15.


----------



## walleye king (Sep 23, 2005)

Greg McQuaid said:


> Tappan is 11/15.





Greg McQuaid said:


> Tappan is 11/15.


----------



## walleye king (Sep 23, 2005)

water was high yesterday,draw down started


----------

